# iPhone won't connect to iTunes



## ThaSoulHacker (Oct 2, 2007)

I used the latest 1.2.4 iNdependence to Jailbreak my 1.0.2 iPhone (which I've done several times now). Everything for the activation went great and then the app froze on me ... after waiting a long period of time and coming to a realization that it won't unfreeze I quit the program quickly and tried to open again to see if I could get it to start up again. It's stuck on this "Please Connect to iTunes" screen with the yellow triangle. I can restart the iPhone, but it still does nothing and comes back to the same screen. I've tried a few things and my limited knowledge is getting me nowhere fast. Anyone have a solution to this problem?


----------



## ThaSoulHacker (Oct 2, 2007)

Nevermind, I think the solution was just to restart my computer. As dumb and easy as that sounds, but its still strange that iNdependence froze on me. It's been very reliable to me in the past.


----------

